# Low-Bandwidth-Gentoo (CD-Image) ???

## RaymaN

Hallo,

ich habe unter www.gentoo-de.org ein Link gefunden der angeblich zu einem Low-Bandwidth-Gentoo führen soll. Leider ist der Link auf der Seite nicht verfügbar bzw. führt in leere. Kennt jemand dieses CD-Image oder hat es jemand mal gesehen??

Kurze Beschreibung von www.gentoo-de.org zu Low-Bandwith-Gentoo:

Gentoo Linux Eine Gentoo-ISO mit sehr vielen Packages includet. Für Leute ohne Breitbandanbindung oder auch für leute die ppp oder ähnliches brauchen da sie keinen Router haben

bye bye

RaymaN

----------

## Kaeptn

Hi.

Ich hab mich gestern im heise-Forum umgehört, jemand hat mir diesen Link geschickt. Könnte so etwas sein, was du möchtest:

http://telemetrybox.org/livecd/

MfG

Fritz

----------

